# Finally, my new 120G with the sump in the basement.



## sig

Finally, I have done it with help from you guys. Thank you very much for expertise and time you spent answering my sometimes stupid questions.
It is running from Sunday and nothing is dead for now. The new lights are in progress and I just can not decide for now which type of T5s I should get - with fans or not.
There is also looks like problem with the temperature. The $300 Watt heater can not keep 79 F. I have heater in the tank, since I do not want to move controller downstairs, but probably it should be in the sump. Your opinion?
I got PamWorld pump and it advertized as the quiet one. If it is quiet, I am just wondering what they mean by noisy.
Thank you again for support.




*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon

Nice setup. I guess you have a same issue like mine. The water level all a same in sump. How's panworld performance?


----------



## explor3r

Congrats Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looking very nice and glad everything is fine
I would put the heater on the sump or in the overflow box if it fits..


----------



## sig

talon said:


> Nice setup. I guess you have a same issue like mine. The water level all a same in sump. How's panworld performance?


Performance is good and I do not feel any heat reduced to the water, but really noisy. To tell true, I have nothing to compare and probably it is quiet for the pump this size.
Wife wants now the wall in the basement . 
The output of the pump is 1" but I reduced it after first ball valve to the ¾.
As you can see the return is open full and bypass is almost closed. That is the way how I achieved balance between drain and return. Without bypass this pump is too powerful for the drain this size. Even now return works as additional power head.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Congrats Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!looking very nice and glad everything is fine
> I would put the heater on the sump or in the overflow box if it fits..


Thanks Alex.
Are you talking about esthetical point of view or for the better heating?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Thanks Alex.
> Are you talking about esthetical point of view or for the better heating?


lol both, you dont want your fish to get burn or maybe your snails


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> lol both, you dont want your fish to get burn or maybe your snails


Going to move it now as ordered.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Fish_Man

Looks awesome Greg!


----------



## carmenh

Looks AMAZING! Jealous


----------



## Kweli

Wow, you have come a long way!!!

At your current rate you will have your own aquarium shop by the end of the year


----------



## conix67

Congrats Greg! Looks very nice!


----------



## sig

Kweli said:


> Wow, you have come a long way!!!
> 
> At your current rate you will have your own aquarium shop by the end of the year


No, as per my wife the next one will be divorce 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Thanks Conix and I need few more frags.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S

sig said:


> No, as per my wife the next one will be divorce


But, this would give you the whole house, right?


----------



## sig

Chris S said:


> But, this would give you the whole house, right?


I doubt it. Thansk for help on Friday. On saturday went there again for 2 more bulbs. I did not expect that crappy Coralife bulbs will work less than 4 months.
When I started to swap fixtures, I found that both coralife are gone. One of them I even did not use. It was stored and it is already does not work properly

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

LOL, I doubt that. She seems to be very supportive, I'm sure you'd convince her. You ARE still vacuuming, right ? 



sig said:


> No, as per my wife the next one will be divorce


----------



## sig

carmenh said:


> LOL, I doubt that. She seems to be very supportive, I'm sure you'd convince her. You ARE still vacuuming, right ?


Yes, every Sunday

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Here is the tank with the new lights



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

I bet doing the laundry would get you an awesome frag tank set-up 



sig said:


> Yes, every Sunday


----------



## Kweli

lol... I somehow got suckered into weekly vacuum WITHOUT any gifts or prizes.. damn.... i got swindled


----------



## sig

Kweli said:


> lol... I somehow got suckered into weekly vacuum WITHOUT any gifts or prizes.. damn.... i got swindled


try to negotiate bigger tank for this service 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

How do u like the new lights , looks very good to me


----------



## Chromey

Greg, To make the pump a little more quite, Try putting some foam under it.

Or something that has some give in it.


----------



## sig

Chromey said:


> Greg, To make the pump a little more quite, Try putting some foam under it.
> 
> Or something that has some give in it.


I have tiny rubber pad and the pump getting quieter; probably it was break in period. Beside the pump wife started to complain about noise from the failing water from the skimmer outlet and I fixed it also. She works in the next room to the basement and it was really noisy for her. Anyway on Saturday, I build the wall in the basement and now it is really quiet. I also win with the heat of the water, buy building the wall. The heater is running less.
More important the wife is happy and it makes my life easier
Thanks for advice anyway

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

Keep the Wife happy... Or else


----------



## sig

No more places for corals . Looks like should go bigger



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will

That looks great sig! I do still see some rock space for frags, and i see plenty of wall space for more corals. I see you've already begun on the back wall.

Great job this is beautiful.


----------



## sig

Will Hayward said:


> That looks great sig! I do still see some rock space for frags, and i see plenty of wall space for more corals. I see you've already begun on the back wall.
> 
> Great job this is beautiful.


Thank you.

I did not know that SUM has man made background. Looks like it is DIY LR and it has many places to attach corals, but it is too late

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67

sig said:


> No more places for corals . Looks like should go bigger


In this hobby, you can never have a tank big enough. You need to live with what you have, otherwise you'll end up with a new tank every month.

I think you have a big enough tank for next 5 years. Your corals will grow under proper care, so be prepared to deal with that now.

Your tank looks very good. You should be happy!


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> In this hobby, you can never have a tank big enough. You need to live with what you have, otherwise you'll end up with a new tank every month.
> 
> I think you have a big enough tank for next 5 years. Your corals will grow under proper care, so be prepared to deal with that now.
> 
> Your tank looks very good. You should be happy!


Thank you very much Yuri and I think there are few frags are missing 
No more tanks for the next 5 years.

I am happy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ozi

Beautiful tank Sig, I like it very much, better than the previous one.
I think it's time for some close-ups now!!! Cauz it's kinda hard to figure out what's going on inside from just overall pics. What's that coral attached to the back glass?
And now you have plenty space for more fish too...you should totally do a nice school of some sort of colourfull fish


----------



## sig

Thanks Ozi. I do need more fishes, but tank is running for just 3 weeks. Wiil wait for now.
More important your anemona survived all changes and doing well. On the back I glued GSP, hopefully will grow and make nice wall

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

sig said:


> No more places for corals . Looks like should go bigger


LOL You are hopeless bro!

Good on ya for the insulation work... "happy wife, happy life" so they say 

Tank looks nice, bigger is always better when it comes to marine tanks....

When you are bored with that setup and you want to rescape, maybe try avoiding the "pile of rocks" look and do a structure on one side where you use the PVC pipe and drill the rocks and slide them on to the pipe and stack them. You'd end up with the similar base rock structures like Sweet Ride has in his tank, for example.


----------



## Will

Sig, your next tank... Ahem... I mean "nessescary addition" to your 120G system is a nice large diverse macroalgae refugium, say about 75G, on a stand above your sump.  That should keep you happy for a while.


----------



## sig

50seven said:


> LOL You are hopeless bro!
> 
> Good on ya for the insulation work... "happy wife, happy life" so they say
> 
> Tank looks nice, bigger is always better when it comes to marine tanks....
> 
> When you are bored with that setup and you want to rescape, maybe try avoiding the "pile of rocks" look and do a structure on one side where you use the PVC pipe and drill the rocks and slide them on to the pipe and stack them. You'd end up with the similar base rock structures like Sweet Ride has in his tank, for example.


Why did not you tell me before about this one ? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Will Hayward said:


> Sig, your next tank... Ahem... I mean "nessescary addition" to your 120G system is a nice large diverse macroalgae refugium, say about 75G, on a stand above your sump.  That should keep you happy for a while.


Thanks, but I am happy for now. Will see how long it will take

*The final result is not very important, the process to achieve it does*

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*Latest update*



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Great job in keeping the tank so clean, I see your GSP started to spread and the I see some growth on the zoas..keep it up Greg


----------



## 50seven

Looks healthy and growing. Sometimes it helps to just let the tank do its thing for a while without you moving or messing around; I've found my corals growth to be exploding now that I'm just leaving everything and not adding anything new for a while now. It's helping the tank to really fill in and get corals into the empty spots.


----------



## sig

50seven said:


> Looks healthy and growing. Sometimes it helps to just let the tank do its thing for a while without you moving or messing around; I've found my corals growth to be exploding now that I'm just leaving everything and not adding anything new for a while now. It's helping the tank to really fill in and get corals into the empty spots.


This is a true. Since I stopped diving in and move corals, everything is better.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Great job in keeping the tank so clean, I see your GSP started to spread and the I see some growth on the zoas..keep it up Greg


Your frags are growing perfectly. Planning to visit you when wife will go to Russia

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

LOL, now THAT would be cool...a tank big enough to swim in! 



sig said:


> This is a true. Since I stopped diving in and move corals, everything is better.


----------



## sig

*Few images*















/Sig_1959/IMG_1741.jpg[/IMG][/URL]





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*Few more*









http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258

[URL="[IMG]http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh258/Sig_1959/IMG_1735.jpg"]



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

Nice! I see you have some SPS now too! How are they doing???

I also really like your anthias and your CB angel! Is everybody getting along well?!?!


----------



## sig

All fishes getting alone well. I had two small (home raised) clowns but later got two from a wild. It was some kind of confrontation and first they got in group of 3 and kicked ass of the small one. Later they split in pairs and now one pair ((old ones) hosting elegancy and other hosting anemones.
The experiment with two anemones close to each other did not go well and they are dying. I had green BTA, which survived 3 tanks swaps and she was doing OK here also, but approximately one month ago I put red BTA on the other side of the LR. Since that both are not feeling well. The cheap white anemone which is sitting alone on the left side id OK for now. I have no explanations what happened with them, but I know that dying cycle for anemones takes long.
I started to use "Reef Total" few weeks ago and probably this is also reason, despite calcium range is normal.

SPS are growing but probably not as in other guys tanks. I am using mix of 50/50 of Instant Ocean and Reef crystals. This is for now until I will finish it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Good shots Greg, I like how the monti is growing in the back all corals look great


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Good shots Greg, I like how the monti is growing in the back all corals look great


thanks for encouraging, but I know that shots are crap. I have a good camera, but not enough personality  to deal with it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

sig said:


> I have a good camera, but not enough personality  to deal with it


LOL that's a funny way to put it!  I find with that kind of thing, the more you just keep trying, the better you get. Usually. At least you can hope 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## ganard

realy nice tank, and your pluming looks neet and right. I would run 2 heaters one in the tank and one in the sump, Plus I would keep my tank around 25 to 26.


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> thanks for encouraging, but I know that shots are crap. I have a good camera, but not enough personality  to deal with it


The shots are good maybe the quality of the pics are not and for sure this need practice, I been trying to get good shots and I noticed that I have improved even a bit everytime 
Maybe we go and take a photography course


----------



## explor3r

I went yesterday to see Gregs reef and I though it was a fantastic tank, when you summit pictures you cant really tell how the tanks really looks in real life.
Maybe we organize a marathon and we all go to everyone`s place to share our tanks. 
Keep it up Greg


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> I went yesterday to see Gregs reef and I though it was a fantastic tank, when you summit pictures you cant really tell how the tanks really looks in real life.
> Maybe we organize a marathon and we all go to everyone`s place to share our tanks.
> Keep it up Greg


thanks Alex

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ecoleshill

sig said:


> The experiment with two anemones close to each other did not go well and they are dying. I had green BTA, which survived 3 tanks swaps and she was doing OK here also, but approximately one month ago I put red BTA on the other side of the LR. Since that both are not feeling well. The cheap white anemone which is sitting alone on the left side id OK for now. I have no explanations what happened with them, but I know that dying cycle for anemones takes long.


Did any of your parameters change during this? Anems play chemical warfare when they are too close to each other don't they?


----------



## Will

Not these ones: 



 (video: 100+ nems in one tank)


----------



## ecoleshill

Ah.... They are all siblings. That's why they are not playing chemical warfare.

Beautiful tank though. I'll have to post a picture of my nem.... He's HUGE compared to when I bought him.


----------



## Will

ecoleshill said:


> Ah.... They are all siblings. That's why they are not playing chemical warfare.


A nem can tell it's progeny??? How can it descern from just another of the same species?


----------



## ameekplec.

Your body can tell your cells from another person's 

But more likely than not there's something else going on with the anemones - often in stores you see a whole bunch of different colour ones crammed together in a tank (or a basket) and they're doing fine together.

Is something disturbing the anemones?


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> Your body can tell your cells from another person's
> 
> But more likely than not there's something else going on with the anemones - often in stores you see a whole bunch of different colour ones crammed together in a tank (or a basket) and they're doing fine together.
> 
> Is something disturbing the anemones?


No. nothing disturbs. I think I got problem with alkalinity and this could be also reason that my 4 shrimps gone and I see many empty shells of Trochus Snails.

I am going to check it tomorrow. (can not do it today, since my wife arrives from Moscow and I will have hard talk when she will see the tank and see many new corals from SUM)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Hoyuen

wowow great setup! the overflow is in the backwall?
where did you find a 120g with fuge compartment?


----------



## sig

Hoyuen said:


> wowow great setup! the overflow is in the backwall?
> where did you find a 120g with fuge compartment?


Yes the overflow is on the right side behind the acrylic wall and my sump is in the basement.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

few more images and *question about acro on the top right. Is it to high?*





*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Very nice Greg I see you still have some small spaces for some corals...lol


----------



## PACMAN

sig said:


> few more images and *question about acro on the top right. Is it to high?*


If it looks distressed, then maybe it is too high. But if it looks healthy, I wouldn't worry about it.

If it outgrows the water level, its time for some fragging i would guess


----------



## sig

PACMAN said:


> If it looks distressed, then maybe it is too high. But if it looks healthy, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> If it outgrows the water level, its time for some fragging i would guess


Thanks Pacman.

For you Alex I will say - no more frags until I get LED 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## J-P

sig said:


> Finally, I have done it with help from you guys. Thank you very much for expertise and time you spent answering my sometimes stupid questions.
> It is running from Sunday and nothing is dead for now. The new lights are in progress and I just can not decide for now which type of T5s I should get - with fans or not.
> There is also looks like problem with the temperature. The $300 Watt heater can not keep 79 F. I have heater in the tank, since I do not want to move controller downstairs, but probably it should be in the sump. Your opinion?
> I got PamWorld pump and it advertized as the quiet one. If it is quiet, I am just wondering what they mean by noisy.
> Thank you again for support.


My sump looks just like yours... and I don't know what to do with it... can I ask your advice on another thread?


----------



## sig

J-P said:


> My sump looks just like yours... and I don't know what to do with it... can I ask your advice on another thread?


I sent you PM

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## moose

Hi Sig, 

I just had a quick read through your thread. Very nice tank and set up
I'm also looking at moving my sump to the basement was wondering what size pump you went with and how many feet it is pushing? 

Thanks debi


----------



## 50seven

sig said:


> Thanks Pacman.
> 
> For you Alex I will say - no more frags until I get LED


Ha ha, ya right. We both know that unless you actually have your LED's on the way in the mail, that this is not true 

Tank is looking good! BTW If you need some pulsing xenia, I still have a few frags...


----------



## sig

50seven said:


> Ha ha, ya right. We both know that unless you actually have your LED's on the way in the mail, that this is not true
> 
> Tank is looking good! BTW If you need some pulsing xenia, I still have a few frags...


Thanks Kevin
here is the latest image with pulsing xenia



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

sig said:


> Thanks Kevin
> here is the latest image with pulsing xenia


OK, I wasn't sure- it looked kinda like xenia in the picture. Mine are growing like weeds. Pretty weeds, BTW...


----------



## sig

*few images on updated tank*











*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Looking good Greg is that a pink birdnest on the left top next to the gsp.


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Looking good Greg is that a pink birdnest on the left top next to the gsp.


Yes, it is and the last image of the green SPS, which I got from John last friday. This is a beauty and under your LED it could be perfect 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO

Love your gsp wall sig, top right there seems to be different shades of gsp. Are they the same type or different?


----------



## sig

TypeZERO said:


> Love your gsp wall sig, top right there seems to be different shades of gsp. Are they the same type or different?


They are different color. some of them are brighter green. Be careful with placing GPS. they grow and kill all around (at least in my case)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*upgraded sump*

Made new sump from 75G tank. Just need to cover water intake to the pump and cut acrylic for the top and I am done 



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee

Not sure how I missed this, but looks amazing!


----------



## sig

teemee said:


> Not sure how I missed this, but looks amazing!


Thanks Teemee. It is good to have wife, who does not care what I am doing in the basement ( more important for her that I am at home)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PACMAN

sig said:


>


nice tank!

quick question, what is this?


----------



## sig

PACMAN said:


> nice tank!
> quick question, what is this?


This is a SPS for sure. Got it from John, but do not know the name. he also did not know.
It is very nice under proper lighting

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tristan

I think thats a Montipora Stellata....or Montipora Spongodes... lol they look the same


----------



## sig

*The final image of the tank*

go bigger...



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

PACMAN said:


> quick question, what is this?





Tristan said:


> I think thats a Montipora Stellata....or Montipora Spongodes... lol they look the same


Probably not either of those - most likely a montipora confusa.

Greg, tank is looking great!


----------



## carmenh

Yea, it does. So now he has to go and upgrade! Men! 



ameekplec. said:


> Greg, tank is looking great!


----------



## sig

ameekplec. said:


> Probably not either of those - most likely a montipora confusa.
> 
> Greg, tank is looking great!


Thanks guys. It is all of you who made it possible for me to have this tank in good shape

Just ordered 60x28x20 rimless

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Cypher

Holy sh*t Greg! Another tank? LOL! Sounds great but does your wife know this time? LOL.


----------



## sig

Cypher said:


> Holy sh*t Greg! Another tank? LOL! Sounds great but does your wife know this time? LOL.


yes, she is. this time the decision was made together

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

Very nice size on the new tank. That's almost what I'm looking for. Give me a shout if you need some help moving stuff.


----------



## explor3r

Congrats Greg...bigger bigger if you need help Im sure Dave can carry it alone


----------



## altcharacter

Shirt off and flexing like a champion!!!!

Ok so who's going to sell me their tank Greg or Alex??


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> Shirt off and flexing like a champion!!!!
> 
> Ok so who's going to sell me their tank Greg or Alex??


Alex's is in better conditions, but my is much cheaper 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

Ha! I knew it was just a matter of time  Good for you Greg- all the best for the new tank!


----------



## sig

50seven said:


> Ha! I knew it was just a matter of time  Good for you Greg- all the best for the new tank!


Thanks Kevin. I promise this is the last one.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven

sig said:


> Thanks Kevin. I promise this is the last one.


Ha Ha Ha LMAO  Good one!

(that should be in the jokes section )


----------



## sig

Originally Posted by sig View Post
Thanks Kevin. I promise this is the last one.
Ha Ha Ha LMAO Good one!

(that should be in the jokes section )

That's what wife says 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Originally Posted by sig View Post
> Thanks Kevin. I promise this is the last one.
> Ha Ha Ha LMAO Good one!
> 
> (that should be in the jokes section )
> 
> That's what wife says


For sure a joke, just give him maybe 1 year top....for the 200g to come.
He is just teasing us


----------



## explor3r

altcharacter said:


> Shirt off and flexing like a champion!!!!
> 
> Ok so who's going to sell me their tank Greg or Alex
> 
> Greg tank is bigger and have better dimensions than mine and has a great price....mine is in exellent shape and is very expensive..lol but if you get both we give you a good deal and tons of hugs..


----------



## conix67

sig said:


> Thanks guys. It is all of you who made it possible for me to have this tank in good shape
> 
> Just ordered 60x28x20 rimless


Congrats! Going for annual upgrades?  I'd love to see it once the move is completed.


----------



## rickcasa

sig said:


> Just ordered 60x28x20 rimless


I'm surprised you didn't go for a 6 footer...you have tons of space. Loving the depth and height Greg!!

Where did you have the holes drilled?

Congrats!


----------



## sig

conix67 said:


> Congrats! Going for annual upgrades?  I'd love to see it once the move is completed.


you are always welcome to visit 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

rickcasa said:


> I'm surprised you didn't go for a 6 footer...you have tons of space. Loving the depth and height Greg!!
> 
> Where did you have the holes drilled?
> 
> Congrats!


the same place where I purchased tank NAFB. It should be ready upcoming Sunday, but knowing John .......

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*New baby in the tank and ...*







*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S

He looks happy =)


----------



## sig

Chris S said:


> He looks happy =)


 I should tank you for his happiness 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

He is beautiful, I want one but I have not tank.. I been few times to Greg's house and in person this tank is just aweson, you just want to sit in front and stare at it. Good job my friend Greg


----------



## teemee

Hey Sig,
Your guinea fowl leopard wrasse is gorgeous, but do you have the right kind of substrate for it? They need a 3-4" fine grain sand bed. Looks like your tank is either bare bottom or with crushed coral... Leopard wrasses and Tamarins bury themselves to sleep at night.
Lucky you for getting to SUM while they still had some - by the time I got there, they were all gone.


----------



## sig

teemee said:


> Hey Sig,
> Your guinea fowl leopard wrasse is gorgeous, but do you have the right kind of substrate for it? They need a 3-4" fine grain sand bed. Looks like your tank is either bare bottom or with crushed coral... Leopard wrasses and Tamarins bury themselves to sleep at night.
> Lucky you for getting to SUM while they still had some - by the time I got there, they were all gone.


She will sleep in what is available , like I do. mine substrate is not fine grain, but previous wrasse was sleeping well, until it jumped out

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey

sig said:


> *She will sleep in what is available *, like I do. mine substrate is not fine grain, but previous wrasse was sleeping well, until it jumped out


So true. But if you jump out of bed, You can still breathe.

Id love to get a few more Wrasses, But i think my 6 line might be a bitch.


----------



## Will

Chromey said:


> Id love to get a few more Wrasses, But i think my 6 line might be a bitch.


When are they not... Those beautiful bitches!


----------



## conix67

Lovely new fish! I envy you sooo much.. Tank looks good as usual. Keep up the good work!


----------

